# Looking to move



## Shazina1969 (Jun 8, 2018)

Hello everyone, this is my first post as I'm new here but any advice would be very much appreciated.
Me and my husband are going to leave the uk as we've had enough and want to live in the Costa del sol region near marbella way. We have no dependents so it's just us. Can anyone advise where cheapest house rentals would be long term. Unfortunately we have no jobs to go to when we get there but will be actively seeking work. Im working as a retail assistant and my husband is a qualified senior master technician. Looking to be away from tourist area. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

Shazina1969 said:


> Hello everyone, this is my first post as I'm new here but any advice would be very much appreciated.
> Me and my husband are going to leave the uk as we've had enough and want to live in the Costa del sol region near marbella way. We have no dependents so it's just us. Can anyone advise where cheapest house rentals would be long term. Unfortunately we have no jobs to go to when we get there but will be actively seeking work. Im working as a retail assistant and my husband is a qualified senior master technician. Looking to be away from tourist area. Any help would be appreciated.


Hi Shazina,

You don't mention your ages?

I assume you have looked into the legalities of living permanently in Spain and the requirements? 

You know about NIE numbers, healthcare requirements for yourself and dependants (which you will need to take privately), income which is sufficient to satisfy the authorities you will not become a burden on the state. You will be required to sign on the foreigners register after living in Spain for 90 days and become tax residents after 183 days. 

Jobs are still scarce in Spain and are usually offered to Spanish workers or people who they know. 

Do you speak any of the Spanish language?

Do plenty of research into what is required to live here in Spain. 

Steve


----------



## booksurfer (Apr 21, 2018)

Shazina1969 said:


> Unfortunately we have no jobs to go to when we get there but will be actively seeking work.


My advice is to look up the unemployment rate in Spain generally and specifically in the Andalusian region you're hoping to move to and have a big long think about whether this is the right thing for you to do.

jobs are much more difficult to find in Spain and not particularly well paid, particularly if you don't speak fluent Spanish and there's no social security safety net out there as there is in the UK.

Now ask yourself why so many Brits are moving home and think again.

You want my advice? It isn't the right thing for you to do.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

I agree with what the 2 previous posters have said.
Whilst I can understand you wanting to leave the UK the idea I presume is to improve on your current situation. I'm not sure that coming to a country with no work lined up, to an area where unemployment is very high and I'm guessing without fluent Spanish is going to give you the possibility of that improvement.
One way to look at it is to think about what you can offer Spain, not just what Spain could possibly do for you. Do you have any special skills? Do you have money to invest?
What you have in your favour perhaps is that you have no dependants so if this didn't work out you wouldn't mess up any kids or grandparents.
Around this time of year you might pick up some seasonal work, but if you did you'd need to think about the winter months and if you'd be able to make enough money to keep you going. Maybe you could come over to scout out the area and see if long term living really is a possibility.
Your original request was about renting I think. Look at the FAQs where you'll also get info about paperwork, taxes, cars etc and there is a post about estate agents. Be aware that you usually have to be here to get any respnse from them, but you can get an idea of prices


----------



## Shazina1969 (Jun 8, 2018)

My husband is 51 and im 48. We have no dependents


----------



## Shazina1969 (Jun 8, 2018)

Is there any english garage in Spain looking for a senior vehicle technician to come and work with them. Husband has 30+ years of experience.


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

Shazina1969 said:


> My husband is 51 and im 48. We have no dependents


At 51 & 48 you will definitely need private healthcare until you can get a job with a contract which you might or might not get.

There are some English ran garages here but you will still need to fully understand Spanish for the safety aspects. Do your qualifications meet the requirements equal to the Spanish qualifications?

You will certainly need to have your residencia all in place including all that entails before getting full employment in that trade.

Best thing for you to do is have a fact finding holiday in your chosen area and look at the long term rental market and finding out about suitable employment. 

In the meantime look into the requirements to be legal in Spain. 

Nobody will advise you on the future after brexit because nobody knows!!

Steve


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Shazina1969 said:


> Is there any english garage in Spain looking for a senior vehicle technician to come and work with them. Husband has 30+ years of experience.


I’m afraid 30 years of experience will stand for little if, your qualifications are not recognized here, you don’t speak Spanish.

The alarm bells rang when you said, we don’t have jobs to go to. 

Spain unemployment rate amongst SPANISH speakers 



> The unemployment rate in Spain increased to 16.74 percent in the first three months of 2018 from a 16.55 percent in the previous period and above market expectations of 16.20 percent.


Whereas UK



> The unemployment rate in the UK stood at a 42-year low of 4.2 percent in the three months to March 2018, matching market expectations


Those two figures should tell you everything you need to know

Then as others have mentioned
Healthcare. You’ll need private healthcare ! Pre-existing conditions not covered
Minimum income 

Then the elephant in the room. Brexit. Who knows what is going to change post he final date, whenever that is


It all sounds very negative, that’s because, in my opinion , and it’s only my opinion. Unless you can come with a certain amount of financial security any country be it Spain, France or the UK, if you’re struggling to get work, no amount of sunshine, cheap coffe or views will make you happy


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Shazina1969 said:


> Is there any english garage in Spain looking for a senior vehicle technician to come and work with them. Husband has 30+ years of experience.


Why do you think well over 100,000 Spaniards have moved to UK....not for the climate. If they can't get jobs what chance will a british couple have.


https://www.thelocal.es/20160413/spaniards-migrant-workers-uk-migration-observatory


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

Shazina1969 said:


> Hello everyone, this is my first post as I'm new here but any advice would be very much appreciated.
> Me and my husband are going to leave the uk as we've had enough and want to live in the Costa del sol region near marbella way. We have no dependents so it's just us. Can anyone advise where cheapest house rentals would be long term. Unfortunately we have no jobs to go to when we get there but will be actively seeking work. Im working as a retail assistant and my husband is a qualified senior master technician. Looking to be away from tourist area. Any help would be appreciated.


this guy has been hear 27 years occassionally he advertises for mechanics.Can hosestly say don't know what he pays or what working conditions are but here for 27years so must have done something right.

English Mobile Mechanics, Marbella, Costa del Sol, Spain - Car mechanics in Spain


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

tarot650 said:


> this guy has been hear 28 years
> 
> English Mobile Mechanics, Marbella, Costa del Sol, Spain - Car mechanics in Spain


Yes, there was a TV series about him. He got in at the right time/place.


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

Megsmum said:


> I’m afraid 30 years of experience will stand for little if, your qualifications are not recognized here, you don’t speak Spanish.
> 
> The alarm bells rang when you said, we don’t have jobs to go to.
> 
> ...


Why move from the UK to face little or no prospects in Spain ? when Jacob Rees-Mogg and Boris Johnson
are promising a New Jerusalem, a land of milk & honey for the UK after Brexit ?

Personally I'd Escape to the Cornish Riviera or Escape to the Countryside than take my chances, 
Costa del Sol way in the present economic / political climate.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Just waiting for someone to complain about all this ‘negativity’....

Seriously, OP...everyothing you have been told is correct. I live on the CDS and know well that unemployment here is higher than the rest of Spain, even in the tourist season. 
Yes, there are English garages/workshops but when there are vacancies they are in my experience very quickly filled. Getting work here is more often than not down to who you know and not what you know or even your past experience. You don’t speak Spanish which makes it highly unlikely you would be employed either in retail or the motor trade.
You mentioned Marbella specifically...take a look at the cost of rentals there. Around €500 a month plus utilities is about as low as you could get for a small apartment. Anything cheaper than that would be so for very good reasons.
You didn’t say what it is you find so disagreeable about the UK but Spain is no paradise if you are unemployed, homeless and hard up or working every hour God sends in temperatures of 40C in the summer months for poverty pay. That, sadly, is how it is for many Spaniards and many Brits too.
Life in Spain is good when you have a well-paid permanent job or run an established business or are retired with a good pension income. Sunshine is a great morale booster but it doesn’t put a roof over your head or food on your table.
That’s my tuppence worth of ‘negativity’....sorry


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Isobella said:


> Yes, there was a TV series about him. He got in at the right time/place.


And after thirty years has surely built up a reputation and speaks Spanish and if he wants help knows who to call on.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

mrypg9 said:


> And after thirty years has surely built up a reputation and speaks Spanish and if he wants help knows who to call on.


Plus, he is not working for someone else, he owns the business


----------

